# 25% a PC rumour?



## Shultz (Dec 17, 2006)

I've heard a rumour from more than one source that Autopia will have a 25% off code floating about again for New years day only?

Anybody confirm/deny this as I've got an itchy finger to order! :doublesho 

Cheers Shelton.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I hope there is an offer like this!

Nearly ordered mine then, good job i saw this.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive mentioned that they did a 25% off code last year.....anyones guess if it wil be repeated, but it may be worth a wait for a few more days?

keep a eye out on here, im sure it will be mentioned if they do repeat it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

its purely guess work the code this year that they just released is 15%


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I got a code from them recently as i registered on autopia.org and showed off my business so i got business discounts now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> I got a code from them recently as i registered on autopia.org and showed off my business so i got business discounts now


which will be 15% :thumb:


----------



## Saxo03 (Dec 11, 2006)

I am looking at ordering my PC in the coming few days, does anyone have this promotional code so i can get some discount?

Pweety Pweese xxx


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I just used the Savebig code and got 15% off...


----------



## Saxo03 (Dec 11, 2006)

Can someone PM me the code ASAP please peeps as i am wanting to order the PC tonight and i am getting itchy fingers   

Please please please!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## tHE_Magus (Dec 23, 2006)

it's now even less for PC $127.50 ,add 15% saving code and the Total Amount: $121.33 USD (S&H included) sent to US


----------



## Saxo03 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ordered mine last night, all in with - PC + Sonux SFX Kit + Discpunt and postage, it came to a little over $200


----------



## Chris_J (Nov 8, 2005)

Mine came to $232 with the discount. Just waiting for it to arrive now


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, got mine think it was about $280, fingers crossed it will be here next week.

What polished are you guys going to use?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

YOu guys are going to have so much fun


----------



## Chris_J (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I had seen how Saxo03 had ordered his kit though, bit better price than me by about £17 or so.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

mba said:


> YOu guys are going to have so much fun


Damn right just need to wait for my next pay cheque so I can get some polishes and the transformer :thumb:

Then you wont stop me:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## PC_BOTT (Oct 7, 2006)

Is the code automatically deducted from the price or is it entered in the comment box? where can I get a discount code from, or can I still use Savebig. Just seen its now down to $127 so might chance it tomorrow and see if there is a 25% saving. At work tomorrow so have to chance it later in the day. PM me the codes if there are different ones please.

Paul


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

go to the checkout page and theres a place to enter a discount code....id gamble and see if they do a 25% one..as 15% codes come up all the time


----------



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

Could someone PM me the code please?


----------



## Shultz (Dec 17, 2006)

Sooooooooo, is there a 25% discount code or was it just a rumour in the end?

Cheers Shelton.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Shultz said:


> Sooooooooo, is there a 25% discount code or was it just a rumour in the end?
> 
> Cheers Shelton.


nothing yet


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

there offer on the pc is good enough, it only come to $108 after discount, if they did a 25% they would put the price back up anyway so you would still pay about the same, dont forget the discount on the pc finishes midnight (usa time)on the 1st Jan, so dont miss out

ps with shipping it will come to £80 in uk


----------



## L33_ETH (Dec 30, 2006)

Ordered mine just before Xmas. I forgot to put the discount code in at first so emailed them and they knocked the oney off nad refunded the differnce back ino my paypal account.

Cant wait to get it now though,

I used a different code to the one mentioned, PM me if you need it

Lee


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

just order mine and some sonus pads... can't wait!!!


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

Could someone please PM the code, as I am about to order this baby!


----------



## PC_BOTT (Oct 7, 2006)

PM sent, but could also PM 182_blue as he's the main man as far as importing help's concerned :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Any chance of PMing me the discount code to?


----------



## Bunge. (Dec 26, 2006)

Can I have a code please ????


----------



## ldargavel (Nov 21, 2006)

If someone could PM me also.

Thanks


----------



## Craig1980 (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got my pc sfx kit, 3.5" backing plate, 2x sfx 4" pads of each type, and a spare set of 6" sfx pads in each type, and der wunder towels, all sitting waiting in my Autopia basket, coming to $385 including delivery.
I managed to find a 10% code,does anyone have a higher % code thats currently valid? Hoping to get order completed asap for a possible pre weekend delivery. Cheers all.


----------



## gregmk2 (May 15, 2006)

can someone also please PM me the discount code, cheers greg


----------

